
Have to much time on your hands ? - Digital Lego - davo11
http://ldd.lego.com/
======
tdavis
There are some experiences you just can't digitize accurately. Building with
Legos is one of them, dammit!

------
jodrellblank
LeoCAD has been doing this for a number of years, if you want an alternative
option: <http://leocad.org/>

------
RossM
I'm betting it does the "plasticy click" noise featured in every other Lego-
branded game whenever you put a block down, pick one up, move the mouse...

